# This Is Terrifying



## Stroodlepuff (31/7/14)

There's what sounds like a police shoot out going on somewhere in the vicinity of my house. Have heard about 30 gunshots in the last 15 minutes and lots and lots of sirens don't know how long it's been going on. They keep getting louder and closer together and closer to us. This is very very scary. And Giz is still fast asleep the lucky bugger! Don't know if I'll be able to go back to sleep now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz (31/7/14)

Agreed, that's some scary stuff! Have you found out what was going on? Hope you managed to get some more sleep in


----------



## TylerD (31/7/14)

You guys ok?


----------



## Mike_E (31/7/14)

Hope you guys are okay. Heard on the radio this morning the area is a crime scene, but not much more detail given.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Stroodlepuff (31/7/14)

Yeah we fine  apparently it was a hijacking but not entirely sure yet

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (31/7/14)

That is terrible
Glad you are safe

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (31/7/14)

Getting different stories. Was at the corner witkoppen and main. That's all I know for sure.


----------



## Gizmo (31/7/14)

http://ewn.mobi/news/Local/suspected-hijacker-shot-in-fourways/55931

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yiannaki (31/7/14)

Scary stuff!!

With stuff like this going on everyday, it's no wonder most of us live with such paranoia.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MarkK (31/7/14)

Its getting way crazy at the moment all over the place!


----------



## annemarievdh (31/7/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> There's what sounds like a police shoot out going on somewhere in the vicinity of my house. Have heard about 30 gunshots in the last 15 minutes and lots and lots of sirens don't know how long it's been going on. They keep getting louder and closer together and closer to us. This is very very scary. And Giz is still fast asleep the lucky bugger! Don't know if I'll be able to go back to sleep now.


 
That is scary!!!


----------



## Riaz (31/7/14)

scary stuff indeed!

glad you guys are ok

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (31/7/14)

I'm just glad it was the suspects blood dripping out the car... I'm just sorry he was taken to the hospital and not the morgue!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## bones (31/7/14)

Glad they shot the crunt.... head shot would have been better

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nightfearz (31/7/14)

These are strange times we live in, indeed...!


----------



## annemarievdh (31/7/14)

I don't whish the guy dead, I just whish HIM to experience all the pain and suffering he has caused others thou his life.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Chef Guest (31/7/14)

I'm just glad that you guys are ok.

Hopefully the crime in this country will be reduced.


----------



## Stroodlepuff (31/7/14)

http://fourwaysreview.co.za/178432/driver-shot-police-main-road/


----------

